# axminster AWVFS problem



## robdguk (7 Jan 2010)

I was bought an axminster AWVFS variable speed as a birthday present just over a year ago, but I haven't had much time to use it. 

I carve lovespoons so a fretsaw seemed like a god send. i ordered a load of pinless blades and after using the saw on 3 occasions found that the hex bolt that secures the blades to the upper arm of the saw was very soft (a problem I found with the axminster sabre saw.2 failed with soft bolts and one was replaced under warranty). the hex slot has worn too much to be of any use at all. 

I know I can use pinned blades, but they aren't suitable for some of the smaller work that I do. 

So, does anyone know anything about the olson conversion kit? or should I just replace the bolt with a higher quality hex bolt?

Thanks 
Rob


----------



## Daven (7 Jan 2010)

Hi Rob,

I had the same problem - if you have ebay account have a look at a seller called DSJ-Hardware here for replacement bolts.

I can't remember the size now but look under the Black Grade 12.9 socket cap - they are certainly better quality and last a lot longer!

Dave

PS Olsen fitting instructions here (link is just below the add to cart button)


----------



## robdguk (7 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the help..

I'll be ordering those bolts tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Mike Wingate (15 Jan 2010)

Thanks for posting, a terrific source.


----------



## Daven (15 Jan 2010)

No worries - glad it helped!

Dave


----------



## robdguk (28 Jan 2010)

Daven, Thanks for posting..

I have received the hex bolts from DSJ (they are M4 x 16 BTW and are much higher quality than the originals) and now I'm back in business

Much appreciated
Rob


----------



## Mike Wingate (29 Jan 2010)

The rear tension rod on my school workshop SFS 24 has sheared. I will cut a bit off, tap out a spacer and braze or locktight it. Then rebuild the lower arm assembly.


----------



## Daven (29 Jan 2010)

robdguk":3dqeu3hr said:


> Daven, Thanks for posting..
> 
> I have received the hex bolts from DSJ (they are M4 x 16 BTW and are much higher quality than the originals) and now I'm back in business
> 
> ...



I found they last ages - and for the price it doesn't matter anyway! :lol: 

I have just odered new bellows for the blower from Axi - they were only a couple of quid each but they still wanted £4 for delivery so had to wait until I needed more bits! (not kept in stock either!)

Mike - good luck with that!

Dave


----------



## Mike Wingate (29 Jan 2010)

I tried to remove the bottom bearing. The big nuts are neither metric, nor any form of imperial spanner. I have had to open up an old Britool file to match the nut.


----------

